# Rescue Aliceara Patricia McCully



## shariea (Sep 24, 2020)

I rescued this in 2016 from the grocery store, and have been nursing along tiny pseudo bulbs as they gradually all died but this one. It is still a small plant but YEA!!!! Open flowers yesterday! Time heals all wounds?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 24, 2020)

Well done!!! Shows that love and patience conquers all!


----------



## Guldal (Sep 24, 2020)

Omnia vincit amor! Well done!


----------



## chris20 (Sep 24, 2020)

Great save and great bloom!


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 5, 2020)

well done


----------



## NYEric (Oct 5, 2020)

congrats and good luck.


----------



## BrucherT (Oct 5, 2020)

Wowwww


----------



## shariea (Oct 5, 2020)

All of the flowers are open now, and it is really lovely. I was a bit disappointed that it isn't fragrant, but I have a Bcd. Gilded Tower 'Mystic Maze' blooming now as well, and it has enough scent for both of them! And also--it is getting really crowded in my "sewing room"! And I still need to bring in the orchid cactus!


----------



## shariea (Oct 5, 2020)

And pups of all of the Colocasia to overwinter


----------



## Duck Slipper (Oct 6, 2020)

Excellent save!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 11, 2020)

Amazing color and nice work!


----------

